# Bludevil's Hybrid Hypertrophy routine



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I've finally decided to start another journal. This journal will be used to record and examine results on the Hybrid Hypertrophy routine created by Chad Waterbury. You can find the entire routine here http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-038-training
For those to lazy to read the article, here's a brief summary, This method is based on three important principles:

1) Avoiding absolute muscular failure.

2) Maintaining relatively constant parameters that don???t confuse the hell out of your nervous system.

3) Achieving greater maximal strength increases.

Here???s how it works. To begin, you???ll perform the first compound exercise for 3-4 sets until you reach a 3RM for that lift. Remember, a 3RM represents a load you could lift for three perfect reps without losing form. If you must compromise form to reach the third rep, decrease the load 2.5% and try again.

Second, you???ll pick a different exercise for the same muscle group and perform 12-14 reps while stopping one rep short of muscular failure.

Lastly, you???ll perform one set of 2-3 reps with the same compound exercise that you start with. Oftentimes, you won???t be able to perform all three reps with the same load you started with, but you should be able to perform at least two reps. This will effectively re-recruit the FF motor units so you won???t leave the CNS remembering a light load. 

Keep in mind, this isn't a "pure" maximal strength program; this is a hypertrophy-based program that also causes maximal strength gains. 


The Program 

I titled this program "Hybrid Hypertrophy" since it combines a few different methods into the same session. Up to this point, most of my programs revolved around training a single strength quality within each session. Since this program combines a few methods into each workout, you???ll be able to perform it for up to four weeks before switching programs. (Some of my clients have performed this program for as long as six weeks without losing the effect, but stick to four weeks as a starting point.) 

As to dieting, not doing any specific diet plan but keeping it fairly clean. 
Weight is 195.

K, that's about it, let's see where this takes me.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

Day 1, Monday Oct 10

Close Grip BP - 3x3 with 220/225/230, 60sec RI
BB Skull Crusher - 1x14 with 80, 180sec RI
Close Grip BP - 1x3 with 230

Sumo Deadlift - 3x3 with 290/295/300, 75 sec RI
Front Squats - 1x14 with 80, 180 sec RI
Sumo Deadlift - 1x3 with 300 

Weighted Chin Ups - 3x3 with BW+30/BW+35/BW+40, 75sec RI
Straight Arm Cable Pulldown - 1x14 with 50, 180sec RI
Weighted Chin Ups - 1x3 with BW+40


----------



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

Day 2, Tuesday Oct 11

Power Cleans - 3x3 with 150/155/160, 75sec RI
BB Squats - 1x14 with 195, 180sec RI
Power Cleans - 1x3 with 160 

Sit-ups with feet hooked - 3x3 with 70/75/80, 60sec RI
Cable Crunches - 1x14 with 85, 120sec RI
Sit-ups with feet hooked - 1x3 with 80

BB Bench Press - 3x3 with 230/235/240, 60 sec RI
DB Flyes - 1x14 with 45, 180sec RI
BB Bench Press - 1x3 with 240


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2005)

This is really cool Blu! Thanks for starting a journal again, I'm interested in this. Nice strength btw!!!! So how many w/o's a week and how long do they take?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Blu, awesome w/o's my Friend!!! I like ALOT of what Chad Waterbury writes about!!! Brother Patrick (P-Funk) turned me onto him!!! Hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 11, 2005)

What is a sumo deadlift?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Blu , 

I was wondering where your journal went . LOL This should be interesting


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> This is really cool Blu! Thanks for starting a journal again, I'm interested in this. Nice strength btw!!!! So how many w/o's a week and how long do they take?



Thanks bud, glad to know someone's interested.
3 days of weights (My work schedule requires me to lift on Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday). Cardio on Wednesday and Friday.

W/O usually take around 45 minutes. Not bad at all.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Blu, awesome w/o's my Friend!!! I like ALOT of what Chad Waterbury writes about!!! Brother Patrick (P-Funk) turned me onto him!!! Hows it goin my Friend!!!



Yeah I like Chad's stuff too. I've used this routine before for 4 weeks with great success. I'm going to run it for 6 weeks this time and then probably do a Full Body Routine created by C. Waterbury. Oh, and thanks for the comment about w/o. My main goal is to try and regain size and strength that I lost on recent cutting cycle.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> What is a sumo deadlift?



Here's a link my friend
http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/home.htm


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Blu ,
> 
> I was wondering where your journal went . LOL This should be interesting



After I finished my cutting cycle, I kind of took a break and let the journal slip. Well, for the most part there was nothing to report   
Decided to start this journal because they do help you track your progress and all the comments from everyone is a big inspiration to keep at it.
Glad to see your back as well GW.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Today = 20 minutes of Cardio (jumping rope)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice lifts Blue.....I just noticed your journal today  

I've read some CW articles.....They are interesting.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts Blue.....I just noticed your journal today
> 
> I've read some CW articles.....They are interesting.



Thanks man. 
Few things I left out in the 1st post. The only supp's I'm taking is Vault (Creatine + NO2 combo) and BCAA's. I'm interested to see how my numbers will compare to the last time I did the routine (Last time I did the routine, I was on 1-AD). 

Also, my wife has started lifting to tone up and she's wanting to dial her diet in. She's the type that could eat what ever she wanted and not gain a pound  , but since having our last child (9 months ago) she has 10lbs that she want's to lose. So with all that said, I'm going to go on a diet with her to help push her along. Right now I'm thinking of doing a modified Carb Cycle diet. Instead of High, Low, No, I'm thinking of doing Medium, Low, Medium, Low. Medium days consist of 3 carb meals to be done on weight training days. Low days consist of 1-2 carb meals to be done on non- weight training days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks man.
> Few things I left out in the 1st post. The only supp's I'm taking is Vault (Creatine + NO2 combo) and BCAA's. I'm interested to see how my numbers will compare to the last time I did the routine (Last time I did the routine, I was on 1-AD).
> 
> Also, my wife has started lifting to tone up and she's wanting to dial her diet in. She's the type that could eat what ever she wanted and not gain a pound  , but since having our last child (9 months ago) she has 10lbs that she want's to lose. So with all that said, I'm going to go on a diet with her to help push her along. Right now I'm thinking of doing a modified Carb Cycle diet. Instead of High, Low, No, I'm thinking of doing Medium, Low, Medium, Low. Medium days consist of 3 carb meals to be done on weight training days. Low days consist of 1-2 carb meals to be done on non- weight training days.



Good luck with Carb cycling......That takes dedication


----------



## bludevil (Oct 13, 2005)

Thursday - Oct 13

Dips - 3x3 with BW+100/BW+105/BW+110, 60sec RI
Nautilus Tri Extension - 1x14 with 75, 180RI
Dips - 1x3 with BW+110, 60sec RI

Bent-Over BB Rows - 3x3 with 185/190/195, 60sec RI
DB Rear Delt Side Raise - 1x14 with 25, 180sec RI
Bent-Over BB Rows - 1x3 with 195, 60sec RI

Partial Deadlift - 3x3 with 310/315/320, 75sec RI
Box Squat - 1x14 with 210, 240sec RI
Partial Deadlift - 1x14 with 320


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice wo BLU  

Looks awful heavy to me . Those bentover rows would be the end of me .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice session yesterday !!   Big #'s Blu!!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo BLU
> 
> Looks awful heavy to me . Those bentover rows would be the end of me .



Thanks man. Just a note, the bent-over rows were done with palms facing out.



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice session yesterday !!   Big #'s Blu!!!



Maybe one day, I'll be throwing your #'s around


----------



## bludevil (Oct 14, 2005)

Oct 14 
Cardio - 1hour of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Oct 14
> Cardio - 1hour of basketball



Lucky Bastard    ...  I wish I could play ball


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Haha, playing basketball sounds more fun than jumping rope for 20 minutes!!! Nice w/o's.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, playing basketball sounds more fun than jumping rope for 20 minutes!!! Nice w/o's.



Yeah a lot more fun. I knew I made a mistake of jumping rope when I was already sweating after 3 minutes of jumping rope. To help me out with my vertical leap, I tried just jumping for 10 minutes but after about the 25th jump, I was completetly exhausted. Winter Basketball leagues will be starting up soon, so I think I'm going to keep trying the verical leaps for cardio at least once a week.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2005)

Solid w/o my Friend, looking great!!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o my Friend, looking great!!!



Thanks angel, much appreciated.

Oct 17

CG Bench Press - 3x3 at 225/230/235, 60sec RI's
Skull Crushers - 1x14 at 85, 180 sec RI
CG Bench Press - 1x3 at 235

Sumo Deadlifts - 3x3 at 300/305/310, 75sec RI's (really felt these today, lower back strength has never been a strong part so I'm trying to emphasize on these).
Front Squats - 1x14 at 85, 180sec RI
Sumo Deadlift - 1x3 at 310

Chin Ups - 3x3 at BW+30/BW+35/BW+40, 75sec RI
Straight Arm Cable Pulldown - 1x14 at 50, 180sec RI
Chin Ups - 1x3 at BW+40


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2005)

Great w/o, looks like you went up on all the lifts as well  How are you liking the program so far? Is it challenging enough and do you feel it's enough volume?


----------



## bludevil (Oct 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o, looks like you went up on all the lifts as well  How are you liking the program so far? Is it challenging enough and do you feel it's enough volume?



Volume, I don't know, but it's definately fatiguing on the CNS. The author only calls for 4-6 weeks max on this routine and I can see why. I definately leave exhausted plus I wouldn't want to go much longer because I feel old shoulder injury trying to flame up due to stress from heavy weights. I would love to run this routine on a ph like superdrol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice wo Blu!    Sumo's look good


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Volume, I don't know, but it's definately fatiguing on the CNS. The author only calls for 4-6 weeks max on this routine and I can see why. I definately leave exhausted plus I wouldn't want to go much longer because I feel old shoulder injury trying to flame up due to stress from heavy weights. I would love to run this routine on a ph like superdrol.


Whats after the 4-6 weeks of this program ?


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice wo Blu!    Sumo's look good



Thanks YM. I really need to start focusing on lower back. May start adding in Good Mornings as well.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whats after the 4-6 weeks of this program ?



probably a Full Body routine written by Chad Waterbury as well. Here's a link to the routine. http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=508031
I'll probably run the Full Body Routine from nov to march.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Volume, I don't know, but it's definately fatiguing on the CNS. The author only calls for 4-6 weeks max on this routine and I can see why. I definately leave exhausted plus I wouldn't want to go much longer because I feel old shoulder injury trying to flame up due to stress from heavy weights. I would love to run this routine on a ph like superdrol.


I'm really interested to see your results from this. I've found doing w/o's like this on PH's just made my injuries much worse and set me back further than when I started the PH.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm really interested to see your results from this. I've found doing w/o's like this on PH's just made my injuries much worse and set me back further than when I started the PH.



yeah I didn't think about the injury issue, but man when those numbers keep going up, it definately keeps you motivated. So far, so good with this routine. I'm really surprised with my numbers given I'm only on Creatine + BCAA's (1st time I did this routine I ran with 1AD) and my numbers are progressing better than 1st time. But we'll see what happens at the end of routine, cause that's when the 1AD started kicking in and my numbers started blowing up(At end, hit my PR for Bench Press at 305x3 at bodyweight of 190.) I don't think it was no coincidence though that the next week is when I partially tore my rotator cuff and I haven't come close to hitting 300 again.
Just a note that the injury happened almost a year ago to the day.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 19, 2005)

Oct 18 - Cardio

20 minutes of HIT Cardio


----------



## bludevil (Oct 19, 2005)

Oct 19

Power Cleans - 3x3 with 155/160/165, 75sec RI
BB Squats - 1x14 with 200, 180sec RI
Power Cleans - 1x2 with 165 (Couldn't get 3rd rep up. Really need to check form on these,  something just didn't feel right) 

Sit-ups with feet hooked - 3x3 with 75/80/85, 60sec RI
Cable Crunches - 1x14 with 85, 120sec RI
Sit-ups with feet hooked - 1x3 with 85

BB Bench Press - 3x3 with 235/240/245, 60 sec RI
DB Flyes - 1x14 with 45, 180sec RI
BB Bench Press - 1x3 with 245 (Surprised by these, I usually have a sticking point half way up on my last rep, but today I had no problem at all hitting 3 reps)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

Numbers are lookin Awesome my Friend!!! Take care of that injury Brother Blu!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

Great wo  

And cardio too !!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Angel and GW.


Note - I woke up this morning with a very sore wrist. I think these came from the Power Cleans. I don't think I was dipping my body low enough when jerking the weight up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

I like your routine Blu.....Keep it up 

Nice job on the bench.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I like your routine Blu.....Keep it up
> 
> Nice job on the bench.



Thanks YM


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

Oct 20

Dips - 3x3 with BW+105/BW+110/BW+115, 60sec RI (*BW+115 for reps is a PR*)
Nautilus Tri Extension - 1x14 with 87, 180RI
Dips - 1x3 with BW+115, 60sec RI (These were really tough. Last rep felt like I was about to split my chest into on negative portion)

Bent-Over BB Rows - 3x3 with 195/200/205, 60sec RI
DB Rear Delt Side Raise - 1x14 with 25, 180sec RI
Bent-Over BB Rows - 1x3 with 205, 60sec RI (weight went up pretty easy. Need to jump up another 10lbs next week).

Partial Deadlift - 3x3 with 315/320/325, 75sec RI
Box Squat - 1x14 with 215, 240sec RI
Partial Deadlift - 1x14 with 325


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2005)

Huge numbers my Friend!!! Lookin strong Brother Blu!!! What is your rep cadence? Lokin really solid in here!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

DAMN!!!  NICE JOB Man!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Oct 20
> 
> Dips - 3x3 with BW+105/BW+110/BW+115, 60sec RI (*BW+115 for reps is a PR*)
> Nautilus Tri Extension - 1x14 with 87, 180RI
> ...


Is this a Typo ?!!!  J/K  Damn nice wo !!! Love the #'s on the dips


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

Great job on the PR!!! Looking really good in here. Can you notice any physical differences yet from the program? And for the rack deads, where are you setting the bar?


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Huge numbers my Friend!!! Lookin strong Brother Blu!!! What is your rep cadence? Lokin really solid in here!!!



Thanks angel. Rep cadence is 3 negative / 1 positive (explode up)



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> DAMN!!!  NICE JOB Man!!



Appreciate the compliment.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is this a Typo ?!!!  J/K  Damn nice wo !!! Love the #'s on the dips



Thanks gw. Honestly don't know how much heavier I can go on the dips natural. Like stated earlier, felt like rib cage was about to split 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great job on the PR!!! Looking really good in here. Can you notice any physical differences yet from the program? And for the rack deads, where are you setting the bar?



As far as physical difference my arms are filling out my shirt more and my wife says I look thicker.  For rack deads, I start at knees.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 21, 2005)

Oct 21 - Cardio Basketball 1.5 hours


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

Oct 24

CG Bench Press - 3x3 at 230/235/240, 60sec RI's
Skull Crushers - 1x14 at 105, 180 sec RI
CG Bench Press - 1x3 at 240

Sumo Deadlifts - 3x3 at 305/310/315, 75sec RI's 
Front Squats - 1x14 at 130, 180sec RI
Sumo Deadlift - 1x3 at 315

Chin Ups - 3x3 at BW+40/BW+40/BW+50, 75sec RI
Straight Arm Cable Pulldown - 1x14 at 50, 180sec RI
Chin Ups - 1x2 at BW+50 (Could only manage 2 reps)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice wo Blu  

Brings back memories.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking great!!! I went and read the articles last night, might be a nice break from Westside for 4 weeks after the competition. Of course I'm going to ask this each week- how are you liking it now?


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Blu
> 
> Brings back memories.



Thanks Gdub.




			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking great!!! I went and read the articles last night, might be a nice break from Westside for 4 weeks after the competition. Of course I'm going to ask this each week- how are you liking it now?



So far so good, but I do think 4 weeks is the max you can stay with this routine natural. CNS is starting to hit upper limits with RI's. I had all intentions of taking before and after measurements, but just forgot to take before. So it's kind of hard to tell if size increased, but I will say strength has increased. I'm going to take after measurements and compare them to measurements pre-diet. I think this will give me a pretty good idea of size comparison as I was close to same size and strength pre summer diet.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

Oct 25

Power Cleans - 3x3 with 160/165/170, 75sec RI
BB Squats - 1x14 with 205, 180sec RI
Power Cleans - 1x2 with 170 (These went up easier than last week. Made sure to dip more while jerking weight up) 

Sit-ups with feet hooked - 3x3 with 80/85/90, 60sec RI
Cable Crunches - 1x14 with 90, 120sec RI
Sit-ups with feet hooked - 1x3 with 90

BB Bench Press - 3x3 with 240/245/250, 60 sec RI
DB Flyes - 1x14 with 50, 180sec RI
BB Bench Press - 1x3 with 250 (Last rep was a toughie)


----------



## bludevil (Oct 26, 2005)

Oct 26 - Day off. Would usually do cardio but I feel like I'm coming down with a cold so I'm taking the day off.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, I wasn't coming down with a cold. I, as well as my whole family got a stomach virus. We've been throwing-up, runs, stiff neck, sore back etc... It's definately not been fun. After 2 days, I'm just now starting to feel better. The kids are fine, but my wife is still sick. Needless to say no weight training. Probably get back to it on monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

THAT doesn't sound fun


----------



## bludevil (Oct 31, 2005)

Oct 31

Well, still don't feel 100% but felt good enough to go to the gym. Didn't do the Hybrid Hypertrophy routine, as I felt it would be to taxing on my body. Basically did a Full Body routine doing 3 sets for chest, back, legs and 2 sets for shoulders, tri's and bi's. Kept weight at 80 max. Did this routine just to gauge my strength/energy. I think I'll start my HH routine back up Wednesday.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

Hang in there Blu, you ' ll be back at it soon!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2005)

Thans Gw, I feel about 95% today. Almost their. 

For today, it's just going to be 30 minutes of cardio. Probably 15 on tready and 15 cycling.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2005)

Cardio day ??        haha    I probably should do more of those


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cardio day ??        haha    I probably should do more of those



yeah me too, only reason I'm doing one now is because I want to make sure I'm well rested for tomorrow when hitting weights again. 
I will start doing more cardio after this routine is done, as bball season is right around the corner and  I need to get my wind up if I want to hang with those young boys.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2005)

Start doing some suicides


----------



## bludevil (Nov 2, 2005)

Nov 2

Well after a week of being laid up I finally got back on the horse today. Was surprised I didn't have any strength drop-off. 

Dips - 3x3 with BW+110/BW+115/BW+117, 60sec RI (BW+117 for reps is a PR)
Nautilus Tri Extension - 1x14 with 90, 180RI
Dips - 1x3 with BW+117, 60sec RI (Got these pretty easy  )

Bent-Over BB Rows - 3x3 with 205/210/215, 60sec RI
DB Rear Delt Side Raise - 1x14 with 25, 180sec RI
Bent-Over BB Rows - 1x3 with 215, 60sec RI 

Partial Deadlift - 3x3 with 320/325/330, 75sec RI
Box Squat - 1x14 with 225, 240sec RI
Partial Deadlift - 1x14 with 330


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad your feeling better, w/o's are looking dynamite too my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

Great wo Blu   There's no stopping you know


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad your feeling better, w/o's are looking dynamite too my Friend!!!



Thanks angel, looking foward to seeing your workouts too my friend



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great wo Blu   There's no stopping you know



Thanks bud, I have 1 week left on the Hybrid Hyperthrophy routine. Must say I'm quite please with the strength increase. Will find out the end of next week if their was any hypertrophy involved.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

Damn Blu!!   Those dips are awesome!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn Blu!!   Those dips are awesome!



Thanks yellow, tri's are definately my strong part, kinda like your back is yours


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

Nov 4

yeah, friday = basketball day (1 1/2 hours of full court)
I'm really big into playing competitive sports. I just finished my fall flag-football league(we won the championship and I scored 2 touchdowns ) and softball league. I'm now ready to concentrate on basketball. Leagues will be starting up after Christmas. I'm 32 years old, and have noticed I've lost a step and not jumping quite as high. So I'm going to be incorporating some vertical specific exercises in my new routine to help get vertical and speed back up. Oh well, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks yellow, tri's are definately my strong part, kinda like your back is yours


hmmm, i've got competition on the dips I see...  lol

how much do you weigh?  my PR on dips is BW+115 x 8 and that was doing dips first when I was fresh.  Now I do them 3rd in my order and man, what a difference it makes....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nov 4
> 
> yeah, friday = basketball day (1 1/2 hours of full court)
> I'm really big into playing competitive sports. I just finished my fall flag-football league(we won the championship and I scored 2 touchdowns ) and softball league. I'm now ready to concentrate on basketball. Leagues will be starting up after Christmas. I'm 32 years old, and have noticed I've lost a step and not jumping quite as high. So I'm going to be incorporating some vertical specific exercises in my new routine to help get vertical and speed back up. Oh well, we'll see how it goes.



Congrats on the championship     What position do you play?  I'll be looking to see what exercises you'll be doing.   Since I'm almost 35 I might start doing some.    The only good thing about being a little older is a little smarter  or more experienced


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hmmm, i've got competition on the dips I see...  lol
> 
> how much do you weigh?  my PR on dips is BW+115 x 8 and that was doing dips first when I was fresh.  Now I do them 3rd in my order and man, what a difference it makes....



Looks like more competition for S20


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like more competition for S20


I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## bludevil (Nov 4, 2005)

S20 bw is 190. Just for you next week, I'm going to do dips fresh with BW +115 and see how many reps I can get.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats on the championship     What position do you play?  I'll be looking to see what exercises you'll be doing.   Since I'm almost 35 I might start doing some.    The only good thing about being a little older is a little smarter  or more experienced



Thanks YM, I play wide receiver and defensive end. I agree with you about playing smarter. I can't tell how many times I wished I had the ability I had back in my upper teens (speed and vertical) with the experience I have now. When you get older, you learn to read defenses/offenses, how to play offenders etc... When I was younger, it was basically give me the ball and I'm going to drive to the basket.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> S20 bw is 190. Just for you next week, I'm going to do dips fresh with BW +115 and see how many reps I can get.


  lol...I feel so honored  

very nice though nonetheless---it's hard to find a lot of people who dip heavy weight, actually at my gym I get some pretty wierd stares with the 115 on the belt.  Kinda cool, but kinda wierd at the same time--too many people spend way too much time bench pressing, of course they couldn't dip a lot, they have no strength left, but man if they knew what they were missing


----------



## bludevil (Nov 4, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> lol...I feel so honored
> 
> very nice though nonetheless---it's hard to find a lot of people who dip heavy weight, actually at my gym I get some pretty wierd stares with the 115 on the belt.  Kinda cool, but kinda wierd at the same time--too many people spend way too much time bench pressing, of course they couldn't dip a lot, they have no strength left, but man if they knew what they were missing



Know exactly what you mean with the wierd stares. I go to a fitness center where I work (a lot of girlie-men doing cardio) and I come walking out with over 100lbs hanging around my waist and they look at me like I'm crazy. I just think to myself, you keep doing your cardio and toothpick arms, and I'll keep hitting the weights.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 7, 2005)

Nov 7

CG Bench Press - 3x3 at 235/240/245, 60sec RI's
Skull Crushers - 1x14 at 105, 180 sec RI
CG Bench Press - 1x3 at 245

Sumo Deadlifts - 3x3 at 310/315/320, 75sec RI's 
Front Squats - 1x14 at 135, 180sec RI
Sumo Deadlift - 1x3 at 320

Chin Ups - 3x3 at BW+45/BW+50/BW+50, 75sec RI
Straight Arm Cable Pulldown - 1x14 at 50, 180sec RI
Chin Ups - 1x2 at BW+50 (Could only manage 1 full rep. Totally fatigued at this point)

On a side note, went to 1st bodybuilding comp this weekend. It was a pro qualifier. Their were some absolute monsters their. Special poser was Ronnie Coleman, so that was a treat to see him in person. Definately gained some motivation from the comp.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

Your numbers keep going up every week Blu!!    Nice going


----------



## bludevil (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Yellow, this is the last week for the Hybrid Hyperthrophy routine. Must say, kinda glad, because my CNS is pretty much shot. Will do a full body routine next with emphasis on jumping related exercises. What ever I do, you can rest assured, it's not going to be under 5 reps a set.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2005)

can you explain the routine you're doing?? It's kinda wierd to me   lol


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Blu, your strength is admireable!!! Congrats on the championship also my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice wo Blu    Can't wait to see what your new routine will be .  You will take a week off first , won't you ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

BLU!!! How goes it?! Did you enjoy your H-H routine?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 8, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> can you explain the routine you're doing?? It's kinda wierd to me   lol


Here's a link http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-038-training
Basically it incorporates strength and hypertrophy.




			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Blu, your strength is admireable!!! Congrats on the championship also my Friend!!!


Thanks angel, it's always nice to bring home new hardware to collect dust 




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Blu    Can't wait to see what your new routine will be .  You will take a week off first , won't you ?


Thanks gdub. I doubt if I take a week off from lifting, but will definately take a week off from lifting heavy. Next week will probably revolve around reps of 10-15 and nothing to failure.




			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> BLU!!! How goes it?! Did you enjoy your H-H routine?


Going good fish, how about yourself. Yeah I like the HH routine, haven't taken measurements yet to see if true hypertrophy occured, but can say strength went up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Doing great in here. Sometimes it's a nice relief to go back to higher reps after going heavy for awhile! Do you think you'll do this routine again? I'm still tempted to try it, maybe someday in the future....


----------



## bludevil (Nov 8, 2005)

Power Cleans - 3x3 with 165/170/175, 75sec RI
BB Squats - 1x14 with 205, 180sec RI
Power Cleans - 1x3 with 175 (Only did 1 rep with 175. Form seemed to be off because of weight. Didn't want to risk injury because of improper form so I went back down to 165 and did 3 reps. ) 

Sit-ups with feet hooked - 3x3 with 85/90/95, 60sec RI
Cable Crunches - 1x14 with 95, 120sec RI
Sit-ups with feet hooked - 1x3 with 95

BB Bench Press - 3x3 with 245/250/255, 60 sec RI
DB Flyes - 1x14 with 50, 180sec RI
BB Bench Press - 1x3 with 255 (After I got 255 for 3, rested a few minutes and tried to hit 275 to gauge my strength but didn't get it. I think a lot of it was mental though because I had no spotter and kept thinking please don't get this bar stuck on your chest. Wanted to gauge strength because I was hitting 305 for 1 before shoulder injury which was roughly a year ago, so I wanted to see how much progress I've made.)


----------



## bludevil (Nov 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Doing great in here. Sometimes it's a nice relief to go back to higher reps after going heavy for awhile! Do you think you'll do this routine again? I'm still tempted to try it, maybe someday in the future....



Yeah, I'm definately going to run it again, as this is the 2nd time I've ran it anyway. I do think it's more of a strength routine than hypertrophy though.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 8, 2005)

Interesting routine, but HUGE numbers.. I'm especially impressed with your chest and triceps power.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2005)

I bet had you had a spotter you would have smashed 275 my Friend, it's ALWAYS mental, thats what makes us a different breed from the rest of the world!!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 8, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Interesting routine, but HUGE numbers.. I'm especially impressed with your chest and triceps power.



Thanks KD, yeah Chad Waterbury (author of this routine) has a different take on lifting. He focuses more on fuctional strength than bodybuilding. Thanks for the chest/tri comment, although their's some monsters on this board who put those numbers to shame, I will take it.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I bet had you had a spotter you would have smashed 275 my Friend, it's ALWAYS mental, thats what makes us a different breed from the rest of the world!!!


Thanks for the encouragement angel, yeah, I told myself had I been fresh and had a spotter I would have hit it. I might try next week just to prove to myself that I can do it. YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## bludevil (Nov 11, 2005)

Been in California training, not able to get any workouts in. Will update Monday and hopefully have my new routine made out.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Cali's not a bad place to be this time of year.  Where abouts?

 BTW, your w/o's are looking great!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cali's not a bad place to be this time of year.  Where abouts?
> 
> BTW, your w/o's are looking great!



Anaheim, it was in the low 70's everyday, so it was pretty nice. Thanks on the w/o comment. How's things going with you


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice wo Blu  



> I had no spotter and kept thinking please don't get this bar stuck on your chest


Careful now ! Been there , done that


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Anaheim, it was in the low 70's everyday, so it was pretty nice. Thanks on the w/o comment. How's things going with you


 I love the big A, almost as much as San Diego (my favorite place on the planet.)  I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

It was ok, didn't get to do much because I was in class all day. Wife went with me and she wanted to go see famous homes, so we drove through Malibu and Beverly Hills, but it was at night time so didn't see to much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Did you make it down to Santa Monica?    What was the highlight of the trip?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Drove through Santa Monica on Pacific Coast Hwy but didn't stop. Highlight of trip was walking down the Malibu beach with wife at night for me. For her, it was probably finding Jennifer Aniston's house . Oh and making back home safely was a highlight as well


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

K, I had 1 last workout on the Hybrid Hypertrophy routine but I just cut it short, because I didn't feel like starting a new routine in the middle of the week. So, new week = new routine. I'm still focused on hypertrophy, but with an emphasis on basketball (vertical) specific exercises. I'm also going to be adding in plyometrics as well. Vertical specific strength exercises will consist of compound movements which work the knee joint and hip joint at the same time. These exercises will consist of squats, step-ups, lunges and power cleans.

For the hypertrophy routine, I'll be following Chad Waterbury's Harbinger Hypertrophy (Total Body 3 day per week routine). It's basically 4 compound exercises and 2 single joint exercises done 3 days a week. Exercises are to be interchanged. For a full explanation of the routine, here's a link http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=508031

As far as plyometrics, will be doing them 3 days a week as well. 2 days on non-lifting days, and 1 on lifting day. 
Plyo's consist of 
No Arm Hop
Laundry Jump
Split Leg Hop
Single Leg Bounding
Power Skip
Rim Jump
Ankle Hop
Accelerations
Backward Throw

For more info on plyo's then check this link http://www.ultimatehandbook.com/Webpages/Health/vertical.html


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Nov 14

*All exercises are 3sets of 5*
BB Bench Press - 225
Pulldowns - 150
Power Cleans - 140 
Good Mornings - 135
Preacher Curls - 85
Step-Ups - 50lb db
Calves-lying - 340

plyo's consisted of 
Laundry Jump - 1 set of 15
Double Leg Hop - 2 sets of 15
Single Leg Bounding - 1 set / 30 yards
Power Skip - 1 set / 30 yards
Rim Jump - 2 sets of 10
Ankle Hop - 3 sets of 20
Acceleration - 1 set of 5


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

waterbury is a badass!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> waterbury is a badass!



Totally agree


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice plyo routine!  I've always thought those are really underused...I'm guilty of it too, though, so I keep my trap shut.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

Very interesting routine, great w/o my Friend!!! I also like Chad Waterbury!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nov 14
> 
> *All exercises are 3sets of 5*
> BB Bench Press - 225
> ...


You had enough energy to do all that after the weight training


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like a winner!!   Thanks for the links.....I'll be doing some of those plyos too


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice plyo routine!  I've always thought those are really underused...I'm guilty of it too, though, so I keep my trap shut.



Agree, if done to max, plyo's can be very taxing. It's funny, I thought the plyo's was the easy part of my new routine, but after I finished the plyometrics today, it had me sweating profusely and barely able to catch my breath. Definately good cardio if done correctly


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very interesting routine, great w/o my Friend!!! I also like Chad Waterbury!!!



Thanks angel, I at least hope the routine pans out on the basketball court. Hopefully this old man will still be able to hang with the young guns when bball season starts up in Jan.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> You had enough energy to do all that after the weight training


Funny you mention this. I was thinking after the workout, man I really need to change my routine to plyo's on non-training days . Will probably change to only do Plyos on 1 training day and 2 non-training days.



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a winner!!   Thanks for the links.....I'll be doing some of those plyos too


Thanks yellow. Had no idea the plyo's would be this tough. Hey, if you want I can post the article I found by Miami Heat strength and conditioning coach on why Squats, Lunges, Step-Ups and Power Cleans are to be used for strength part of vertical leaping.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey, if you want I can post the article I found by Miami Heat strength and conditioning coach on why Squats, Lunges, Step-Ups and Power Cleans are to be used for strength part of vertical leaping.



Yes - please post it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

i always thought Chad's routines were excellent reads, but I never really wanted to try them....the only one that I actually tried was the anti bodybuilding hypertrophy program for a couple of weeks and didn't like it.  I guess we can just track your progress and we shall see if the programs are a success or not, since you might be the only one on here to actually follow a CW program and post your results.

I was also thinking the same thing about the energy, that's a lot of sets in that workout, plus it's for the whole body so you're all over the place!  Good job just getting through it, I probably couldn't even get through it,  , then you added your plyo work....man, I was tired just reading it!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yes - please post it!



Here's a condensed version, for some reason can't find the detail report
http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/conditioning/a/verticaljump_p.htm



			
				Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i always thought Chad's routines were excellent reads, but I never really wanted to try them....the only one that I actually tried was the anti bodybuilding hypertrophy program for a couple of weeks and didn't like it.  I guess we can just track your progress and we shall see if the programs are a success or not, since you might be the only one on here to actually follow a CW program and post your results.
> 
> I was also thinking the same thing about the energy, that's a lot of sets in that workout, plus it's for the whole body so you're all over the place!  Good job just getting through it, I probably couldn't even get through it,  , then you added your plyo work....man, I was tired just reading it!



Funny you mention Anti-bodybuilding program as I have tried it as well. I liked it except found it pretty demanding (meaning mostly the length of time each w/o took) the last few weeks. I've still yet to take measurements to see if I've gained any size on the Hybrid Hypertrophy routine. Will try and do it tomorrow. Don't really know how much I would have grown though since I only did it for 4 weeks. I like Chad's routines because it focuses on compound movements. I was like many newbies when I first started, just asking the biggest guy in the gym what he does and following his routine, so I ended up doin a lot of isolation work. That's why I like to focus on big compound movements now.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

Nov 15

All lifts are *3sets of 8*
Sumo Deadlifts - 245 (used thick bar which hindered grip)
Front Squats - 150
Standing DB Presses - 60
Pull Ups - BW
Skulls - 85

Completely winded after routine. Was pissed off at beginning because I was only giving myself 60sec RI's when I should have been doing 90sec RI's. Didn't realize until after completing front squats. 
On another note I've decided to tweak the program just a little. I realized yesterday that I don't have the time nor the endurance to do this routine and plyo's as well on the same day. After looking at some of faq's on the routine by Chad, he stated that doing only 1 single joint exercise is fine, so I'll be dropping one of my single joint exercises. Also, on days when I do have to do plyo's on training days, I will be doing no single joint exercises, only the 4 combo's.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea  

Looks like a quality workout


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks good, Blu...thanks for the link as well!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nov 15
> 
> All lifts are *3sets of 8*
> Sumo Deadlifts - 245 (used thick bar which hindered grip)
> ...


If I wasn't sooooooo lazy I'd learn some of this stuff and maybe I'd put on some muscle like you and some of the others around here .   

Hats off to you Blu


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

Definatly a great w/o Brother Blu!!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Here's the results for Hybrid Hypertrophy.

Before
Right Arm - 15 3/4
Chest - 38 5/8
Waist(bellybutton) - 33 7/8
Thigh - 24 3/8
Calf -5 12/16

After
Right Arm - 15 1/2 (lost some size on arm, this may relate to no direct arm exercises are involved on Hybrid Hypertrophy routine)
Chest - 39
Waist(bellybutton) - 35 7/8 (huge growth here , last 2 months diet was non existant.)
Thigh - 25
Calf - 15 7/8

So all in all, seems I gained on everything except my arms. This is especially demorilizing to me because I was looking at some of my older results log, and before shoulder injury I was at 17 inch arms. So I've lost an 1 1/2 on arms since last year. Guess thats what no pressing movements for 3 months and only rehab work for 3 months will do to ya . Overall, I'm happy with numbers because 1st I only ran the routine for a month, and 2nd as stated earlier, diet sucked. I think if I had actually tried to bulk with clean foods numbers would have been better and the gut wouldn't have grown so much.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

Nov 16 

Plyo's
Laundry Jump - 1 set of 15
Double Leg Hop - 2 sets of 15
Single Leg Bounding - 1 set / 30 yards
Power Skip - 1 set / 30 yards
Rim Jump - 2 sets of 10
Ankle Hop - 3 sets of 20
Acceleration - 1 set of 5

10 minutes of interval cardio on tready

Oh, on another note, this new routine will also consist of diet as well. I would like to drop 5-10lbs (fat) end of jan. Will be hard considering holidays coming up.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

-1.5 " on anything  ( except waist ) would be a bummer if you are trying to grow.  But you seem to be determined to get it back


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

You'll get it back and then some Brother Blu!!! I hear you about cutting and it being hard, but I will be right there with you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

The holidays are rough, but it's only really a day or two.  You can do it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

Plyo's look good.   How'd they feel ?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Plyo's look good.   How'd they feel ?



Extremely fatiguing, I'd compare them to doing resistance training for cardio. It only takes me like 15 to 20 minutes to complete but I'm completely drenched by the end. If you jump as hard/high as you can for each exercise, you'll definately feel it.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> -1.5 " on anything  ( except waist ) would be a bummer if you are trying to grow.  But you seem to be determined to get it back



Determined, Yes, but I doubt I'll get my size back anytime soon seeing I'm trying to lose weight. I just have this mental block in my head, that if my pants are getting tight I automatically think I'm fat, nevermind if I'm making good gains or not. Most people do yo-yo dieting, I do yo-yo training 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll get it back and then some Brother Blu!!! I hear you about cutting and it being hard, but I will be right there with you my Friend!!!



Glad someone has faith in me  , thanks angel.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> The holidays are rough, but it's only really a day or two.  You can do it!



Yeah, when you break it down, it really doesn't sound that bad. It's just I usually eat enough in those few days to make up a few weeks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Extremely fatiguing, I'd compare them to doing resistance training for cardio. It only takes me like 15 to 20 minutes to complete but I'm completely drenched by the end. If you jump as hard/high as you can for each exercise, you'll definately feel it.



I agree with you Blu....Plyo's are the way to go


----------



## bludevil (Nov 18, 2005)

Nov 18

Basketball for 1.5 hours


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

How goes it Brother Blu!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Heya Blu.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey fella's, sorry I haven't been updating as much as I should lately, just busy at work. I work with computers at work, so the last thing I want to do is go home and start the computer up  
Will add today's w/o in a few.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Nov 21

All exercises were done 3 sets of 8 with 90 sec RI between supersets

Chest/Upper Back
BB Bench Press/Lat Pulldown - 205/10plates

Lower Back/Legs
Power Cleans/Step Ups - 135/40lb db (these absolutely exhausted me)

For single joint exercise I did single db curls on preacher.

Because of thanksgiving week, I did plyo work today as well. Must say I'm learning to hate plyo's more and more each workout  As far as endurance, I'm totally out of shape.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice supersets Blu!!

Gotta love plyos


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice work, Blu.  The endurance will come!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Blu.  The endurance will come!


Agree 100%!!! My hats off to ya!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nov 21
> 
> All exercises were done 3 sets of 8 with 90 sec RI between supersets
> 
> ...


Nice wo Blu ,

Damn holidays !!! Always cause more trouble than they are worth


----------



## bludevil (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Regarding endurance, it's funny cause I can play full-court bball for an hour and not get really tired, but if I do full blown 60second sprints, my heart is about to beat out of my chest. It's amazing the difference between jogging and running all-out.

Speaking of which, I usually play bball on fridays, but since thanksgiving holidays is this thur/fri, the guys decided to play today. So today's w/o will be 1.5 hours of bball.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2005)

Where are you Blu?!? I've never done Pylos, I should try but I have no idea how


----------



## bludevil (Nov 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Where are you Blu?!? I've never done Pylos, I should try but I have no idea how



I'm still hanging in there Rocco, just didn't have time to post over the long thanksgiving weekend. I did get a good w/o in over the weekend though. It wasn't on par with my current routine but a nice change of pace. I'll start back up with routine today.

By the way, plyo's for jumping (what I'm doing) was posted in a link, probably on 1st page of this journal.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Hows it goin BRother Blu? Hope you had a great turkey day!!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin BRother Blu? Hope you had a great turkey day!!!



Had a great thanksgiving, spent time w/ the family. Didn't over-eat which I'm the most thankful for . My goal was to eat anything I wanted, but only 1 serving. No 2nd or 3rd trips back like years past. 

Nov 29 
3x5, 60 RI's for all exercises
Upright Rows - 85
Lunges on Smith - 145
Incline DB Press - 85
Wide Grip Pull-ups - BW
BB Curls - 105
Cardio on tready for 15 minutes at 5.0 speed


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good time!!! Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Had a great thanksgiving, spent time w/ the family. Didn't over-eat which I'm the most thankful for . My goal was to eat anything I wanted, but only 1 serving. No 2nd or 3rd trips back like years past.
> 
> Nov 29
> 3x5, 60 RI's for all exercises
> ...


Nice wo Blu ,
Lunges on the Smith   I do those sometimes with one foot on top of a bench behind me, kind of like a 1-legged squat. They are killer


----------



## bludevil (Nov 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Blu ,
> Lunges on the Smith   I do those sometimes with one foot on top of a bench behind me, kind of like a 1-legged squat. They are killer



Hmm, I'll try that next time. Does sound more intense, thanks for the idea


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Blu ,
> Lunges on the Smith   I do those sometimes with one foot on top of a bench behind me, kind of like a 1-legged squat. They are killer


 I've tried split squats before, but can't get the feel for them.  How long did it take for them to feel right to you?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've tried split squats before, but can't get the feel for them.  How long did it take for them to feel right to you?



We have an exercise diagram at the gym, so it took me a few times of reading the article and looking at the pics and actually doing them before I got the hang of it.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

Nov 30

All exercises performed 2 x 15 with 90sec RI's

Power Cleans - 100 (forearms were burning after 2nd set)
Step-Ups - 55lb db's
Incline BB Press - 165
Shoulder Press (machine) - 85
10 minutes of cardio on tready at 5.1 speed.

Went light today because I don't like working out 2 days in a row on the routine, but I can't lift tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nov 30
> 
> All exercises performed 2 x 15 with 90sec RI's
> 
> ...


Looking good Blu  
Are Power Cleans from the floor ?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good Blu
> Are Power Cleans from the floor ?



yeah power cleans are from the floor, I then pull up to waist area, pull weight back (straighten back) and then jerk weight up to shoulders while dipping body down to a squat postion. I catch the bar at bottom of dip and push back up (basically performing a front squat except bar is sitting on shoulder lever/upper pecs)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> yeah power cleans are from the floor, I then pull up to waist area, pull weight back (straighten back) and then jerk weight up to shoulders while dipping body down to a squat postion. I catch the bar at bottom of dip and push back up (basically performing a front squat except bar is sitting on shoulder lever/upper pecs)



Sounds fun


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> yeah power cleans are from the floor, I then pull up to waist area, pull weight back (straighten back) and then jerk weight up to shoulders while dipping body down to a squat postion. I catch the bar at bottom of dip and push back up (basically performing a front squat except bar is sitting on shoulder lever/upper pecs)


I'm not coordinated enough for that !!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 1, 2005)

well, from the soreness in my back, i'm not coordinated enough either


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> well, from the soreness in my back, i'm not coordinated enough either


----------



## bludevil (Dec 2, 2005)

today = basketball


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bet you have a blast doing the power clean though. I LOVE it!!! Have you considered doing the squat clean in place of power clean?


----------



## bludevil (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Bet you have a blast doing the power clean though. I LOVE it!!! Have you considered doing the squat clean in place of power clean?



thought about switching it up, and trying those next week. Just have to read up on them a little more to keep from getting hurt.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

Whats up Brother Blu?!!? Hows it goin?


----------



## bludevil (Dec 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother Blu?!!? Hows it goin?



It's going pretty good angel, how about you. Had a good weekend. Celebrated my youngest childs bday saturday. He's the big numero uno. Have a 3 year old daughter as well. Diet wasn't hitting on to much though, had cake and what not, then on sunday, wife's family had an early christmas gathering and I decided to partake in all the goodies, desserts especially. Trying to eat clean this week and up cardio to make up for it.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 5, 2005)

Dec 5

Supersets, 3 sets of 8 with 90RI between SS for all exercises

DB Bench Press - 80 
BB Rows - 150
Sumo Deadlift - 225
Front Squats - 135
Rope Pushdowns - 70

Cardio
15min on tready at 5.2

Will play 1.5 hours of bball tonight as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> It's going pretty good angel, how about you. Had a good weekend. Celebrated my youngest childs bday saturday. He's the big numero uno. Have a 3 year old daughter as well. Diet wasn't hitting on to much though, had cake and what not, then on sunday, wife's family had an early christmas gathering and I decided to partake in all the goodies, desserts especially. Trying to eat clean this week and up cardio to make up for it.


Sounds like a GREAT time, family is definatly where it's at my Friend!!! Extra cardio, yuck LOL, have to do what you have to do though, I'm in the same boat!!! Great lookin w/o too BRother Blu!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a GREAT time, family is definatly where it's at my Friend!!! Extra cardio, yuck LOL, have to do what you have to do though, I'm in the same boat!!! Great lookin w/o too BRother Blu!!!



Thanks bud, much appriciated


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

> Dec 5
> 
> Supersets, 3 sets of 8 with 90RI between SS for all exercises
> 
> ...



So this wo was done in a circuit-style ?


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 5, 2005)

Could you comment on what sumo deadlifts are? I'm curious...


J


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So this wo was done in a circuit-style ?



Yeah circuit style, trying to mix things up a bit here lately.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Could you comment on what sumo deadlifts are? I'm curious...
> J



Here's a link for you bud, just choose sumo deadlift
http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

Dec 6th,

Kids gave me a cold. Gonna lay off weights until immnune system kicks the cold, but will do easy-to-moderate cardio in the meantime

Today - 1 hour of bball.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Heya Blu...drop droping in to say, um, heya.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 7, 2005)

Due to meetings and having a cold, taking the day off.

How's it going Pylon, glad to see your back in the gym


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Kids are the greatest, but man can they pass us the bug or what!!! Rest up and get better my Friend, hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

I hate colds but I love sharing with the kids/grandkids  

Take 2 aspirins , drink plenty of fluids , get some rest and send me $45 for the medical advice


----------



## bludevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Kids are the greatest, but man can they pass us the bug or what!!! Rest up and get better my Friend, hope all is well with you and yours!!!



Correct my friend, kids are wonderful, but their also like a ticking time bomb when they get sick. You know your gonna get it, it's just a matter of time 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Take 2 aspirins , drink plenty of fluids , get some rest and send me $45 for the medical advice



You take paypal


----------



## bludevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Did make it to the gym today and did some light cardio. Brisk 30 minute walk on treadmill.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Did make it to the gym today and did some light cardio. Brisk 30 minute walk on treadmill.



Kicked the bug then ?  And as a matter of fact I do take Paypal


----------



## bludevil (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Kicked the bug then ?  And as a matter of fact I do take Paypal



No, bug still has me under, but couldn't stay away from the gym 2 days in a row. That's why I just did light cardio. Today was full-court basketball. I don't care how sick I am, I got to have my bball fix.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> No, bug still has me under, but couldn't stay away from the gym 2 days in a row. That's why I just did light cardio. Today was full-court basketball. I don't care how sick I am, I got to have my bball fix.



A true baller!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> A true baller!!!



lol, or maybe just an idiot  

Sucks the next 2 weeks. Gymnasium at work is closed to floor repairs. Will not get any bball in until after the holidays which is when the competitive leagues start. Guess I'll come in rusty. 

On weightlifting, still fighting the cold, will go to gym today and lift light-moderate for high reps. Nothing intense, just trying to keep muscle memory going.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Hope you have a speedy recovery my Friend!!! Have you tried sitting in the steam room, sometimes that helps!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> lol, or maybe just an idiot
> 
> Sucks the next 2 weeks. Gymnasium at work is closed to floor repairs. Will not get any bball in until after the holidays which is when the competitive leagues start. Guess I'll come in rusty.
> 
> On weightlifting, still fighting the cold, will go to gym today and lift light-moderate for high reps. Nothing intense, just trying to keep muscle memory going.



Sorry to hear you aren't getting your Bball fix.  Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> On weightlifting, still fighting the cold, will go to gym today and lift light-moderate for high reps. Nothing intense, just trying to keep muscle memory going.



Well it seems I lied from above, when I got to the gym, my ego got the best of me and I went heavy. The #'s were good, on par with previous week which surprised me given how I feel. The sucky thing is, after a few hours post workout, I now feel almost as bad as when I got the cold/flu (whatever it is) last week. Seems the lifting weakened my immune system. Hopefully I've learned my lesson, and will go light in the gym until I beat this thing. Tomorrow will definately be light-to-medium cardio, no weightlifting.

Pylon and Angel, thanks for the get wells. It's not that bad, as long as I have my trusty Afrin to spray up my nose. If I can breathe out of my nose then I can function. Don't know why, but if my nose is completely stoped up and I have to breathe out of my mouth, I go completely stir crazy


----------



## bludevil (Dec 13, 2005)

Today = 30 minutes of cardio on tready at 4.0 speed. (tried to keep it nice and simple)


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Today = 30 minutes of cardio on tready at 4.0 speed. (tried to keep it nice and simple)


 Simple is good!  Thats what I did today


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Simple is good!  Thats what I did today


 Simple is ALWAYS good imo my friend!!! How do you feel today?


----------



## bludevil (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Simple is ALWAYS good imo my friend!!! How do you feel today?



feel a little better today, should be back to normal by end of week


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> feel a little better today, should be back to normal by end of week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2005)

Get back at it!!  Friday is basketball day!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Get back at it!!  Friday is basketball day!!



bball gym is closed for floor repairs, but no fear, will be playing pick-up games Monday at old high school. As far as cold/flu goes, I'm back to 90%. Will be heading to gym today and doing light/medium weights (if ego allows me to lift light in front of other guys  )


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> bball gym is closed for floor repairs, but no fear, will be playing pick-up games Monday at old high school. As far as cold/flu goes, I'm back to 90%. Will be heading to gym today and doing light/medium weights (if ego allows me to lift light in front of other guys  )


  Glad your on the road back to recovery!!! Take it easy with the weights my Friend!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad your on the road back to recovery!!! Take it easy with the weights my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel, have a great weekend bud


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel, have a great weekend bud


I will my Friend, and you do the same!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 19, 2005)

12/19

Finally back at 100% (health wise)

All exercises 3 sets of 5 with 60sec RI's
Upright rows - 90
Smith Machine Lunges - 150
DB Bench Press - 90
WG Pull-ups - BW
Machine Bicep Curls - 100

15 minute cardio on tready at 5.3 speed


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 12/19
> 
> Finally back at 100% (health wise)
> 
> ...



Good to see you healthy and lifting well again


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 19, 2005)

Ditto to what Brother YM said my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

look out !! Blu is back in the gym  

Nice wo


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Good lifting, Blu.  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks guys, I noticed a slight decrease in weights (especially db presses, usually get 100's for 5) but hopefully I'll get back to where I was shortly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad your feeling better. Your slight decrease in weights would be a nice increase for me


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Glad your feeling better. Your slight decrease in weights would be a nice increase for me



LOL, maybe but you definately got me in deadlifts which I think is a true measurement of strength.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

12/20

Cardio - played bball


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

This is my last day at work until Jan 3, and since I usually login from work, don't know how much I'll be on in the next week or so. Anyways, hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Years. God Bless....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Holidays Blu 

See ya next year !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## bludevil (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas Gdub and Angel. Must admit, I've been a little lazy in the workout dept. I got a good w/o wednesday but haven't touched a weight since then. I'm going to try and get at least 2 sessions in this week. I just have so many things I need to catch up with around the house, it's hard to find the time. Anyways, hope you guys have a great New Years.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

I hear you my Friend, this is the most busiest time of year also!!! Stick with it, we'll be here for ya too!!! You have a great new year also!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Heya Blu.  How was the holiday?


----------



## bludevil (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear you my Friend, this is the most busiest time of year also!!! Stick with it, we'll be here for ya too!!! You have a great new year also!!!



Thanks Angel.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Blu.  How was the holiday?



Christmas was good, son and daughter both had a good time. My daughter is 3 and starting to understand that Santa brings toys on Christmas morning. She was a blast, she opened every present she saw, didn't matter who's it was. She was like the tazmanian devil under the tree

By the way, still no training since last wed. I know I'll get cardio on thursday though cause I'll be playing bball. I'm hoping to still get 2 w/o sessions in before I head back to work. But I'm not going to worry if I don't, I'm in the mind-set that HEY, I'm on vacation.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Morning Blu


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Christmas was good, son and daughter both had a good time. My daughter is 3 and starting to understand that Santa brings toys on Christmas morning. She was a blast, she opened every present she saw, didn't matter who's it was. She was like the tazmanian devil under the tree




My son is almost 3, and he is the same way.  All I've heard this week is that Santa is coming and is going to bring [insert toy of the moment here].  

Of course, he still wants to go trick or treating, so we have to work on the end of a holiday thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure!!!
I hear ya there, my LilBit's 4 and she just wanted to "help" everyone with there gifts also!!! But the look on her face made it ALL worth it in my book, ya know?!!?
Do what you can do my Friend, I wouldn't worry too much about it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Blu.  Be safe!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Blu  

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy New Year's to everyone. 

Back at work now after being off for 12 days (man it was nice). I was planning on working out a few times over the break, but after christmas came down with a sore throat and didn't want to lift while sick. Well I'm at 100% again today and will be heading to the gym in a few. Will probably do a full body routine, nothing heavy, just medium weight/reps to get body accustomed again.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

k, 1st w/o in 12 days. Full Body with medium weights. 

All lifts were performed for 2 sets of 10
BB Bench Press - 185 (last set superset with db flyes)
Lat Pulldowns - 125 (last set superset with GoodMornings)
Box Squats - 225 (last set superset with leg extensions)
Seated Military Press - 100 (last set superset with machine shoulder press)
Machine Bicep Curl - 100

15 minute on treadmill


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

So thats where you got to... Hello Mr Blu  How are you


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Heya Blu!  Happy New Year!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Blu, welcome back!!! Hope all went well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey blu...are you going to continue doing Full Body workouts?   My only problem with them are on the weeks that I can go to the gym on back to back days - I can't lift heavy weights......Other than that ...I love doing full body programs.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So thats where you got to... Hello Mr Blu  How are you



How's it going Rissy, long time no hear. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Blu!  Happy New Year!


 And to you as well brother Pylon 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Blu, welcome back!!! Hope all went well for you and yours my Friend!!!



Thanks for the comment, everything went pretty smooth except my youngest son had an ear infection. Will be putting tubes in his ears monday to hopefully alleviate the multiple ear infections he's been having.



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey blu...are you going to continue doing Full Body workouts?   My only problem with them are on the weeks that I can go to the gym on back to back days - I can't lift heavy weights......Other than that ...I love doing full body programs.



Funny you ask that, I was just thinking I might go back to P/RR/S routine. For me, it's been the best. I like Full Body Routines but I'm like you, I have to lift multiple days in a row which throws off recoup time. I've also noticed that my strength is going up but my size is stagnat or decreasing (especially in arms), due to the fact their are no emphasis placed on arms. I might start P/RR/S next week or the week after, haven't decided yet.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Jan 04

All exercises were 2 sets of 10

Weighted Dips - BW+45 (last set was supersetted with cable flyes)
Sumo Deadlifts - 225 (last set was supersetted with Reverse flyes)
Smith Lunges - 135 (last set was supersetted with Leg extensions)
Standing DB Press - 60 (last set was supersetted with shrugs)
Cable Pushdowns
15 minutes of cardio on tready


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Jan 05

All exercises were 2 sets of 10

Decided to put emphasis on smaller muscle groups today
Skull Crushers - 85 (last set supersetted with kickbacks)
BB Curls - 100 (last set supersetted with db preacher curls)
Seated Calves - these were done 2 sets of 25
Abs - 150 reps of various exercises

15 minutes on tready


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Great lookin w/o's BRother Blu!!! Sorry to hear about your son needing tubes, GODspeed his safety!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o's BRother Blu!!! Sorry to hear about your son needing tubes, GODspeed his safety!!!



Thanks archy, means a lot.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice wo's Blu  

Lunges super setted with leg extensions ... OUCH !!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks archy, means a lot.


My pleasure my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2006)

blu.. said:
			
		

> Funny you ask that, I was just thinking I might go back to P/RR/S routine. For me, it's been the best. I like Full Body Routines but I'm like you, I have to lift multiple days in a row which throws off recoup time. I've also noticed that my strength is going up but my size is stagnat or decreasing (especially in arms), due to the fact their are no emphasis placed on arms. I might start P/RR/S next week or the week after, haven't decided yet.



I agree with you blu.....My strength goes up with a FBR (full body routine) but I'm not seeing any size increases either.    I'd like to get stronger but I'd like to be a little bit bigger too    I guess most of us here want to big bigger and stronger ... haha


----------



## bludevil (Jan 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Blu
> 
> Lunges super setted with leg extensions ... OUCH !!



Thanks gw, will say I had some serious DOMS the next day


----------



## bludevil (Jan 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I agree with you blu.....My strength goes up with a FBR (full body routine) but I'm not seeing any size increases either.    I'd like to get stronger but I'd like to be a little bit bigger too    I guess most of us here want to big bigger and stronger ... haha



Yep I agree, honestly I'm looking for mainly hypertrophy and if I get stronger along the way then that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 6, 2006)

Jan 06 
Cardio - 1.5 hours of basketball


----------



## bludevil (Jan 9, 2006)

Today = cardio, 2 hours of bball.

Usually w/o as well on mondays, but my son had tubes put in his ears early this morning and I'm running on 4 hours of sleep (used to getting 7-8). Really feeling this effects of it. I can hardly keep my head up. So, instead of going to gym at lunch time (what I usually do), I'm going to work through lunch and go home early and take a little nap before I play ball tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

How did he do? Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

Man, sorry to hear about the boy, Blu! Hope he's doin ok! Hope you make it through the sleep deprivation as well!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Always tough having a little guy go thru something like that, but it'll be better in the long run.  Hope he feels better quick!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope all is well with your boy  - Blu....


----------



## bludevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. Son is doing fine, it's really nothing new for the wife and I as my daughter has had tubes put in twice. But you always worry when they put your kids to sleep. 

Today all sets are 3 x 10 (trying to get reps up for muscle endurance, also this is a push training routine.)
BB Bench Press - 205
DB Flyes - 40
Cable Xover - 40
Military Press - 100
Standing DB Press - 40 (for some reason shoulders were fried after mp's. Usually get 60's for these but on 9 & 10th rep, arms were shaking).
Skulls - 100
Rope Pushdowns - 70

Most reps I've done in a singe w/o in a while. I could tell with chest, as I had muscle spasms in my chest for about 2 hours after w/o.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2006)

That is a lot of reps     Why did you do MP and DB presses in the same workout..........Just curious?     I try to alternate those exercises weekly.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That is a lot of reps     Why did you do MP and DB presses in the same workout..........Just curious?     I try to alternate those exercises weekly.



Honestly, was pressed for time and couldn't think of another push exercise for shoulders.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 11, 2006)

Jan 11

Legs - all exercises were performed 2 sets of 10 except calves, 2 sets of 25
Squats - 225
Leg Curls - 130
Leg Extensions - 150
Step Ups - 50/40
Calves - 300
Abs - 100 reps


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Great lookin w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Looking good Blu


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Couple of solid days, Blu.  Looks good!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, trying to redidicate myself to lifting. Last couple of months have been lackluster and find myself lacking motivation. Just trying to jump back on the horse. Starting 1st week of Feb, I will go back to P/RR/S routine. I found this routine kept my interest and motivation up the best.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Jan 12

All exercises were 3 sets of 10
Deadlifts - 225 (1st time doing regular deads in a while, I could tell)
DB rows - 80
Swiss Ball reverse flys - 20
Shrugs - 80
Cable Upright rows - 45
Preacher Curls - 90
Standing cable curls - 30


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, Nothing but Best Wishes for you in your P/RR/S adventure!!! I hear ya about Motivation, wish I could help you out my Friend!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend, Nothing but Best Wishes for you in your P/RR/S adventure!!! I hear ya about Motivation, wish I could help you out my Friend!!!



Thanks angel, it's just I've been lifting weights pretty steady for 6 years now and it's just not as exciting as it once was. Not to mention I'm getting older "32 now" and I imagine I've seen my best #'s (lifting wise) behind me. Everytime I get close to matching or hitting a PR, it seems like I injure myself. So lately I've stayed away from going to failure, which means no new PR's, which means less motivation to push myself.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks angel, it's just I've been lifting weights pretty steady for 6 years now and it's just not as exciting as it once was. Not to mention I'm getting older "32 now" and I imagine I've seen my best #'s (lifting wise) behind me. Everytime I get close to matching or hitting a PR, it seems like I injure myself. So lately I've stayed away from going to failure, which means no new PR's, which means less motivation to push myself.


Hey, I'm 36, 37 in May, and I'm putting up better #'s now than I used to!!! Just keep at it my Friend!!! You have PLENTY of #'s  and PR's coming your way, I know it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks angel, it's just I've been lifting weights pretty steady for 6 years now and it's just not as exciting as it once was. Not to mention I'm getting older "32 now" and I imagine I've seen my best #'s (lifting wise) behind me. Everytime I get close to matching or hitting a PR, it seems like I injure myself. So lately I've stayed away from going to failure, which means no new PR's, which means less motivation to push myself.



Not to sound like a Bowflex commercial but... I'm almost 51 and in the best shape of my life    and stronger too


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

Gdub, you certainly have a way with words...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Gdub, you certainly have a way with words...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks angel, it's just I've been lifting weights pretty steady for 6 years now and it's just not as exciting as it once was. Not to mention I'm getting older "32 now" and I imagine I've seen my best #'s (lifting wise) behind me. Everytime I get close to matching or hitting a PR, it seems like I injure myself. So lately I've stayed away from going to failure, which means no new PR's, which means less motivation to push myself.



You're a young pup Blu.....(especially compared to GW)     ... 

Many of us here are "in our prime" ... Men are strongest - I think in their early 30's.   [That's what I keep telling myself]      Have you tried more stretching to reduce injuries.     You sound like you are going hard core - playing 90 minutes of ball every Friday plus lifting multiple times a week.   Maybe you just need to hit the gym twice a week??   When I did HIT I hit my best PR's and I was only in the gym for 30 minutes three times a week.   Or you could just to One upper body day and One lower body day per week.   I doubt you'll give up playing ball.....(I won't!!)

As Jimmy V said it best, "Don't give up....Don't ever give up"!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks angel, it's just I've been lifting weights pretty steady for 6 years now and it's just not as exciting as it once was. Not to mention I'm getting older "32 now" and I imagine I've seen my best #'s (lifting wise) behind me. Everytime I get close to matching or hitting a PR, it seems like I injure myself. So lately I've stayed away from going to failure, which means no new PR's, which means less motivation to push myself.


DON'T TALK LIKE THAT. You'll freak me out LOL!!! It all comes down to your training Blu. Certain exercises and intensities seem to injure you. You need to learn to work around it, and it can be done. It's just aggravating as hell. If you want to lift heavier, maybe you need to back off the intensity quite a bit and slowly recondition the body to that type of lifting again.  IMO it's worth doing everything in your power to figure out and stay with.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys but I have some bad news. I broke my hand over the weekend so no lifting for a while. I guess I'll become the cardio king. What sucks even more is that both of the competive bball leagues I play in started this week , so I'll be out of action for awhile on that as well. 
Stupid how it happened, was trying to put something together and the directions made no sense, I got fed up and punched the wall (where a stud was) and broke my hand. Oh well, you live and learn


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

Bummer..................


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys but I have some bad news. I broke my hand over the weekend so no lifting for a while. I guess I'll become the cardio king. What sucks even more is that both of the competive bball leagues I play in started this week , so I'll be out of action for awhile on that as well.
> Stupid how it happened, was trying to put something together and the directions made no sense, I got fed up and punched the wall (where a stud was) and broke my hand. Oh well, you live and learn


Was it a toy for your children??? Those things make me wanna beat somethin up myself!!! Hope it heals quickly for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

That really sucks Blu. Sorry buddy. How long w/o weights?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys but I have some bad news. I broke my hand over the weekend so no lifting for a while. I guess I'll become the cardio king. What sucks even more is that both of the competive bball leagues I play in started this week , so I'll be out of action for awhile on that as well.
> Stupid how it happened, was trying to put something together and the directions made no sense, I got fed up and punched the wall (where a stud was) and broke my hand. Oh well, you live and learn




Dayyuuum  !!!!  Any idea how long you're out for ?


----------



## bludevil (Jan 17, 2006)

Will have a cast on for 4 weeks. Hopefully all will be well after this.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Dude, sorry about the hand.  That blows.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks pylon, I've always had a short fuse but have really gotten better lately. Just let my temper get the best of me. At least next time I'll think twice.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Was it a toy for your children??? Those things make me wanna beat somethin up myself!!! Hope it heals quickly for you my Friend!!!



Close, was some kind of kid furniture.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Close, was some kind of kid furniture.


  Been there, try that darn Princess vanity my Friend!!!


----------

